# Laika ecovip 200i 1998 lower rear corner plastic body trim



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

Good afternoon.
This is my first post so hello from a motor home newbie.
I just bought a Laika Ecovip 200i and the lower nearside rear corner piece of bodywork is missing. I tried Laika direct but they don't make it or have any left in stock. Are there any breakers that specialize in Laika's or the like?
All ideas welcome.
Picture of part attached.
Many thanks
Lee


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think Viv (HermanHymer) has experience of this kind of repair - if you search her posts you might find something. I'm on the phone here so can't search easily.

And welcome by the way!


----------



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

jiwawa said:


> I think Viv (HermanHymer) has experience of this kind of repair - if you search her posts you might find something. I'm on the phone here so can't search easily.
> 
> And welcome by the way!


Thanks for the info, it is greatly appreciated! I've tagged HermanHymer in. Hopefully Viv will respond


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lee, and welcome to MHF.

You're lucky that it is a very simple molding, I reckon you should be able to find a local GRP company who can replicate it using the other side as a guide.

Out of curiosity how did you contact Laika direct, did you go via [email protected] she is in parts and knows where everything is & was very helpful when I clouted mine.


----------



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

When I say direct I mean Southdowns contacted Italy and forwarded some catalog pictures. They confirmed Laika don't stock it anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, you can take their word for it, or forward a picture of the damaged side to the email I gave you and see for yourself, southdowns also said they couldn't get the parts I needed, ditto Lowdhams the northern dealer, too much trouble on older vans and zero profit for them.


----------



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

You are right! Massimo says they are still available and gave me the part number. I've contacted Steve @ Emm-bee to obtain a quote.

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can buy direct, I did, with no problem.


----------



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

New part on order now and will arrive in around 2 weeks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now we've saved you, you can afford to subscribe


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent result leetori!


----------

